# Looking for a Drenalin cam , 28 inch



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

I have checked around a bit and havent come up with one. Taking a shot last season I accidentally hit my cam on the brace of my climber. It broke my string and and put a pretty good ding in the string groove. I had it fixed, and filed, but would like to get a different one to be safe. Let me know if you have one your not using and what your looking to get for it. Pm if you want. Thanks Andy


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Contact MJC archery in Clinton Twp. They are the biggest pusher of the Mathews brand around, they should be able to put you on to something. The Archerytalk classified is another good place to start.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check them out. I've checked Grand Valley Sports , and Country Woods as well as archerytalk and ebay. Not looking for a handout , just trying to save a few bucks off of a new one. Thanks again for your reply.


----------

